# Secret Valentine Sign Up



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

official rules for secret valentine please read them carefully before you join...

#1 THERE IS NO GUARANTEE THAT YOU WILL RECEIVE A GIFT. THIS IS A RISK YOU MUST BE WILLING TO TAKE. THE MODS & ADMIN HAVE NO CONTROL OVER SOMEONE NOT RECEIVING A GIFT..

#2 you must have at least 200 posts & be an active member to join

#3 I am asking that people spend around $10

#4 this exchange is being done by chi so if you would like to enter more than 1 chi you are expected to send out more than 1 gift.

#5 the dead line for sign up is January 10th I will hvae everyone paired up & names pm'd out to you by January 15th

#6 please mail your gifts out on or before February 1st to assure delivery by February 14th

thanks to everyone interested in joining this should be alot of fun

ONCE AGAIN THERE IS NO GUARANTEE THAT JUST BECAUSE YOU SEND OUT A GIFT YOU WILL RECEIVE ONE..

please pm me your name address, chi name boy/girl & where you can ship too


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to join Please with Tinkerbell & Elise x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> I would like to join Please with Tinkerbell & Elise x


ive got you added


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Sent you a P.M.!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We want to do it!! Brody, boy. Will ship anywhere.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We want to do it..you should have my info


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

id like to add bianca and candy will pm you


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont mind shipping anywhere, think you have my details appleblossom x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I've already PM'd you. Tabitha and Jerry are in (separately).


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Count both Venus and Jack in!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry definately not for us, Jake was so upset over SS I am not upsetting him again... sorry....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max and Pedro are definately in to do a Valentine exchange!!!:love1:


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll PM you, Phoebe and Schroeder are both excited to exchange


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ive got everyone added.. quite a turn out so far...


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Deme said:


> Sorry definately not for us, Jake was so upset over SS I am not upsetting him again... sorry....


What happened? Did you guys not end up getting anything in return?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper would like to sign up....he says there are many cute little 
chi chics on this forum!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie cant wait to get there secret valentines :love2: :love2:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney & Butter would like to join separately 
I'll actually have spare money around this time, so it's perfect. 

Britney
Female
8 yrs
Ship: Anywhere

Butter
Female
5 yrs
Ship: Anywhere


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ive got everyone added....started pairing up a few people looks like some boys will be getting gifts from other boys lol not enough chi girls to go around


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

lol that's so cute!
Hopefully more and more people will sign up. This event seems less stressful so far. I like the fact that you've given us a price, as opposed to us saying how much we'd like to spend. Definitely more financial friendly, and its only 1 chi for 1 chi!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Deme said:


> Sorry definately not for us, Jake was so upset over SS I am not upsetting him again... sorry....



Agreed... Taco and I know how poor Jake feels *hugs*

Santa didn't come to our house either. I know it's the joy of giving, but a toy even from a dollar store would have been good enough to let you know someone was thinking about you.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh no Kay  didnt know you hadnt recieved too x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Tacos the only dog in the family (Besides the police hounds of my uncle) so no one even thought to get for him this year. He and Sugs were at grandmas and watch all the kids open stuff and they got nothing. I didn't buy for him because I was going to wait and have Taco open his with the kids and wrap Sugs (she loves paper) but I took hers back so Taco wasn't left out.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh no poor Taco & Sugs  yeah my family always forget the girls too but i always make up for it. Next year you will have to buy in advance and show them a great xmas x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> ive got everyone added....started pairing up a few people looks like some boys will be getting gifts from other boys lol not enough chi girls to go around


if that were only the case in real life


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> if that were only the case in real life


This is so funny !!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Madi is in  Brandi, you should still have my info


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

msmadison said:


> Madi is in  Brandi, you should still have my info


ive added you emily!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see who Draco is paired up with....I missed SS because I was too new. I so wanted to participate. This will be so much FUN!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Change of mind..... Jake would now like to be included in the SV if its not too late


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Deme said:


> Change of mind..... Jake would now like to be included in the SV if its not too late


I'm glad Jake changed his mind and decided to join :happy7:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Change of mind..... Jake would now like to be included in the SV if its not too late



aww dont worry Jake there is still time to join.....sending you a pm..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We are in Please!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yay Glad you decided to join Jake x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:love7:Can't wait for this to start and to see what everyone gets!!!!:love1:


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm in and it's my wedding anniversary aswell on valentines day lol


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubi and Jake are in! I'll pm ya my info, but would only be able to ship in US.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Kinda stumped...my girls have never bought v-day gifts for anyone. Not sure what to get!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Kinda stumped...my girls have never bought v-day gifts for anyone. Not sure what to get!


lol crystal......Im sure youll come up with something awsome


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tomorrow is the final day for signing up...
appleblossom - could you please post a list of who is in so far? You know
how people come in late and are unhappy that they forgot to sign up....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Tomorrow is the final day for signing up...
> appleblossom - could you please post a list of who is in so far? You know
> how people come in late and are unhappy that they forgot to sign up....


lol i know all too well about the unhappy ones who wanna sign up late...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

the list of those who have signd up along with their chis

*Princess* with Tinkerbell & Elise
WeloveHiro with Hiro
Brodysmom with Brody
Lynx with Jasper
Chiboymom with Draco
Jerrys mom with Tabitha & Jerry
rache with Billy
rachellauren with Macy & Jordan
rubia with Rico
Pigeonsheep with dexter
ahra1284 with Bam & Lucy
Pookypeds with Max & Pedro
Jessica with Shiloh & Harley
MarieUkxx with Lola
Amandagalway with Candy & Bianca
lilbabyvenus with Jack & Venus
Quinn with Phoebe & Schroeder
KMNash with Moe
elaina with Minnie & Tootsie
Littlehead with Britney & Butter
msmadison with Madison
Wahmon with Izzy, Honey, Peanut, Cricket & Parfait
Deme with Jake
Adrienne with Lola
Phoebedog with Charlie
dmccaughan with Rubi & Jake


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Last Call for Secret Valentines!*

Sign up with appleblossom by tomorrow!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bump!

time is running out for signing up deadline is tomorrow jan 10th


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sign up with appleblossom by tomorrow!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

seems no one else is interested in joining...


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> seems no one else is interested in joining...


 You'll be joining in too,right?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Therese, that's a cute pic! Lookit the lil baby!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol jerry'smom thats so adorable!

hahaha
yay that list is quite long. seems like x-mas all over again!
maybe i can find something for my sv tomorrow, will be going to canal st 

bump!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Wahmom said:


> You'll be joining in too,right?


yes Im joining in too..forgot to put me on the list lol oops


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Secret Valentine is official closed...........thank you to all who signed up.....Im off to pair people up so will be pm'ing out the names soon...


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

darn missed it. oh well better luck next time.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> yes Im joining in too..forgot to put me on the list lol oops


that's too funny! LOL!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

humm....seems I have 1 person with 2 chis left over either that or I did something wrong....


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Quick let's get another person to sign up !!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> humm....seems I have 1 person with 2 chis left over either that or I did something wrong....


It must be like making a seating arrangement for a wedding


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom,there's 44 counting your 2-right?


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i am looking forward to this.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Is everyone planning on actually following the price range given? Going to keep it loving yet basic by maybe just sending a card and a treat or three? Or treating this like Christmas and going to send a buttload of things??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I think it's the thought that counts this time around! I don't think we need to go overboard with huge gifts! Especially at this time of year with everyone paying off Christmas. 

Just a card and a little something to say you are thinking of your valentine! It takes the pressure off. If it becomes like the Christmas exchange, some people might feel like they haven't given enough! Let's keep it sweet and simple this time. That's my vote at least.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Personally, I think it's the thought that counts this time around! I don't think we need to go overboard with huge gifts! Especially at this time of year with everyone paying off Christmas.
> 
> Just a card and a little something to say you are thinking of your valentine! It takes the pressure off. If it becomes like the Christmas exchange, some people might feel like they haven't given enough! Let's keep it sweet and simple this time. That's my vote at least.


Well said Tracy,


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sending 2 items,1 for Chi parent and 1 for Chi. But my spending is within the limit.  thems the rules an I'm stickin' to 'em!

I do have a question tho-after we get our S.V(s), are we going to do a "teaser" thread? 
Ex.-"My S.V. is North of me" or "My S.V. is a boy or girl"
I know...grow up wahmom!:tongue3:


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, sweet and simple is what I plan on doing.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg so many chis! i got my lovely valentine card ready to write on!  i just need to look and shop before the deadline ^^ restrain me from buying a lot pls...i got a lot of things to payoff after xmas was over...geez that was a alot spent LOL


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Brodysmom said:


> Personally, I think it's the thought that counts this time around! I don't think we need to go overboard with huge gifts! Especially at this time of year with everyone paying off Christmas.
> 
> Just a card and a little something to say you are thinking of your valentine! It takes the pressure off. If it becomes like the Christmas exchange, some people might feel like they haven't given enough! Let's keep it sweet and simple this time. That's my vote at least.


Loved every part of your response! I was hoping to get a reply like this, because I plan to keep it sweet and simple as well, but would have felt horrible if other people went crazy with gift giving, since, it isn't Christmas. It's just Valentine's Day


----------

